# New Riddle



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

If I'm walking, then I must be running.
However if I'm running, I may be walking.
What am I?

This one's for Doug.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

A robot?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Not the official answer but could work. Think Doug here and it's obvious.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Katrina said:


> A robot?
> [snapback]75664[/snapback]​


I heard this one before. Katrina - Great answer

Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

....but am I going forwards, or reverse???

In a vacuum, or not??










Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I tried for about 30 minutes to think of it during breakfast but to no avail -- so I googled it and found the answer -- I should have been able to guess it --


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmm... I'm not sure I like where this thread is going!








I guess I better check with my clone! You know, R2D2.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> I tried for about 30 minutes to think of it during breakfast but to no avail -- so I googled it and found the answer -- I should have been able to guess it --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The robot is not the official answer.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I would guess a toy that walks when activated (i.e. when its running), like the walking dog that walks, stops and yaps, etc.

Glenn


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Nope, not yet anyways. Sorry to keep picking on Doug but think of his comments in the past, that is a big clue.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

a treadmill

Or conveyor in Dougs case..









Steve


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> a treadmill
> 
> Or conveyor in Dougs case..
> 
> ...


Ding Ding Ding. Steve is the winner









Bill.


----------

